# Lack of Sex Drive



## Live2Love

Hi Everyone!
Gosh it has been a while since I've logged in to the boards! I am glad to be back! Since I have had Hashimoto's, my sex drive has been next to nothing. I am fairly close to finding a dosage of synthroid that makes me feel "normal." However; my sex drive still has not returned. Has anyone found any kind of natural supplement to help with this? I see my endo again at the end of September, and plan to bring it up with him. But, I thought I would also see if any of you "veterans" out there had any ideas. It has slowly taken a toll on my relationship because I'm just not interested. Sigh.....


----------



## chopper

Beer. Lots and lots of beer. Always worked for me. :anim_32:


----------



## Live2Love

Nasdaqphil...the only problem with that is I don't tolerate alcohol very well. Even if I have one glass of wine, my body feels like I had 20. HOWEVER; if it would help in the intimacy department maybe I'd just make sure to drink 4 glasses of water before I go to sleep. hugs6


----------



## chopper

All kidding aside, intimacy issues are either physical or mental. I could only guess for most folks, a lot of it is mental. If you are not feeling well or not feeling so hot about yourself how do you let go enough to be intimate? It's difficult.

Have you had your sex hormones tested recently? Once you can rule out physical problems, aside from the bum thyroid, then you'll need to look inside and see why you are feeling the way you do. There's nothing wrong with talking to a pro if it turns out there is nothing wrong physically, aside from the thyroid. The thyroid problem itself, however, can certainly cause those problems too because you're probably just not feeling well.


----------



## Lovlkn

What are your thyroid lab's?

I tend to think when they are on the low or hypo side libido tends to be low.

Another suggestion is to go away for a weekend together somewhere new - always works for me.


----------



## ToeToes

Big hugs to you. :C

This is my major quip with my thyroid is that it does not allow me to have a libido. My husband and I have had arguments about it. I've tried that Goat Weed supplement thing and its not extremely effective, but I also have a Mirena IUD so those hormones are messin' around like somethin' fierce.


----------



## Andros

Live2Love said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Gosh it has been a while since I've logged in to the boards! I am glad to be back! Since I have had Hashimoto's, my sex drive has been next to nothing. I am fairly close to finding a dosage of synthroid that makes me feel "normal." However; my sex drive still has not returned. Has anyone found any kind of natural supplement to help with this? I see my endo again at the end of September, and plan to bring it up with him. But, I thought I would also see if any of you "veterans" out there had any ideas. It has slowly taken a toll on my relationship because I'm just not interested. Sigh.....


I think a lot of it has to do w/ self-esteem (body image) as when my eyes were bulged out of my head, my ankles were no longer apparent, hair and eyebrows falling out and all the rest of it, I sure did not feel very lovely if you get my drift.

It was a very hard time for many reasons not just the sexual aspect. People in general treated me very very unkindly and rudely because of my appearance.

Anyway, I don't know of any natural supplement that could help; sad to say.


----------



## drahaskell

Here's something to consider. Hashimoto's is a chronic condition which eventually wears down other systems which are trying to compensate. One system includes the adrenals. The adrenals make several hormones, one of which is cortisol. Cortisol and thyroid hormones are the two most important hormones for helping us to feel alive and vital.

I am a physician with 27 years of experience and I've seen how improving cortisol levels can help with low libido, infertility, thyroid hormone production and many others. Of course, the other female hormones are important and should be checked. If you want to learn more about the amazing qualities of this hormone the best book is by Dr. William Jefferies, MD, called The Safe Uses of Cortisol. It can potentially change your life.

You might also be interested in attending a free webinar I'm hosting on the subject of Hashimoto's. I've been in practice as a Naturopathic Physician and published two books, one on optimizing thyroid hormones and the other on Hashimoto's. I'll be covering the medical research around the cause of Hashimoto's, several nutrients which effectively lower thyroid inflammation and thyroid antibodies and the various types of thyroid medication and which is most effective.

I hope you can join me. Simply go to our site at HopeForHashimotos.com for more info and to sign up.

All the best,
Dr. Alexander Haskell


----------



## CA-Lynn

Haskell is a "naturopathic physician" who is selling his books/other materials.

Spam.


----------

